

Instacode - speg
http://instacod.es/

======
lini
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5133392>

~~~
fnayr
Glad someone posted it again cause I never saw it and it's pretty cool.

Wish Objective-C worked though (colorized class names, that is).

------
adlpz
I like it, it's useless, but I like useless.

------
nemrow
I think it's awesome! Probably one of the nerdiest creations I've seen in a
while. Booyah

------
tonylampada
<http://instacod.es/68568> :-)

~~~
wpnx
Beat you by 5 minutes :P <http://instacod.es/68545> Great minds think alike!

------
RyanMcGreal
Layout is totally deranged on Firefox 19.0.2 (Windows XP).

 _Edit_ \- just noticed this buried on the screen: "Code uploader requires a
WebGL-compatible browser"

~~~
sdfjkl
Works fine on Firefox 19.0.2 (OS X).

------
bdcravens
What's up with the plugin list? Why no Sublime Text?

------
bdcravens
In Chrome on OSX if I look at a snippet, then go back, the preview images
don't render, but I see all black instead.

------
joshguthrie
Here is a RFC 6901 implementation: <http://instacod.es/68957>

------
joeygibson
Here's some artistic Go code <http://instacod.es/68631>

------
fusiongyro
It's really cool, but last time it was posted I used it and found it a little
sluggish.

------
impostervt
Didn't understand what this did when I first viewed it, but it's actually
pretty cool.

------
kittxkat
Wow, that looks really cool. Can we get a bit more background on how it works?

------
jbverschoor
Cool!

Did you use an existing library for the panning / zooming?

------
agentultra
It's nice looking, but what is it?

~~~
ffreire
It's an Instagram for code blocks.

------
jjmanton
What typeface is this?

~~~
modarts
Lobster

------
sfrnld
this is cooool! waiting for iOS app :D

